# Looking for Hacked Dream Towns



## ja2mine (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys ! I'm searching for some hacked dream towns to because I just want to visit some (i love me some hacked & perfect dream towns)

Recommend  me some in this thread  thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

I suppose this is allowed on this forum...

I found some here you can check out.


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suppose this is allowed on this forum...
> 
> I found some here you can check out.



It's allowed if you don't suggest the means of hacking, and thank u !


----------



## Eudial (Sep 11, 2017)

Mine is hacked, the outside is almost done, but the houses themselves need so much work. Here's my DA: 5B00-008E-CD22


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 11, 2017)

Eudial said:


> Mine is hacked, the outside is almost done, but the houses themselves need so much work. Here's my DA: 5B00-008E-CD22



I really like your town  !! I love the paths you used


----------



## Eudial (Sep 11, 2017)

ja2mine said:


> I really like your town  !! I love the paths you used



Thank you so much! <3 I don't even remember where i found them at.


----------



## Fruitcup (Sep 11, 2017)

My town Cat Isle is a hacked modern town, the DA is in my signature.


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 16, 2017)

bump because i still wanna find some


----------



## will. (Sep 16, 2017)

Ugh! I would love to find some too. If anybody has any they'd like to share, that'd be great.


----------



## DarkHorse (Aug 5, 2018)

I found a really cool hacked town 
Aloha 4F00-0023-14D9


----------



## LadyRainb (Aug 5, 2018)

Most are my dream towns are hacked. I only recommend to visit Skydye and Olivine. You can find the dream address in my profile 

The towns created by edencrossingofficial are hacked
http://edencrossingofficial.tumblr.com/mytowns
I think I only visited Safe Haven because that's the only one I remember. It's lovely! And, it's one of my favourites!


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 6, 2018)

Heya! I googled and found some:

Aquarine: 4D00-0069-45F9
This one is crazy, I've been here: calypso: 5D00-0065-5F19
Polaroid: 6D00-00EC-A91A
Bayleaf:  4100-5940-5518
Tadpole: 4A00-0099-5C63
Lumos:  7C00 - 000F - D9FA
Not sure of the name: 4900-5408-1844
Peachpop: 5E00-0023-BE75
Windfall:  4E00 0043 22AB

 Lemme know if you liked them! Ive only been to one of them!


----------



## mythic (Aug 6, 2018)

mine is hacked if you want to visit it! address in my sig!


----------

